# Trying to hit 4ghz on E8600 HELP!



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello TSF!

I cannot seem to get my wolfdale stable at 4ghz unless i bump the Vcore to 1.45 in bios which vdroops to 1.408 in CPU-Z. I read all over the forums that ppl get these chips stable at 1.2-1.3v easily!? why is it that my chip has to be bumped to 1.45?!

specs

Gigabyte P35-3dsp
intel e8400
Corsair x2ms 2x2gig kit 800mhz 4-4-4-12
windows 7 64
antec 900
corsair 750
nvidia 8800gt

I tried 1.25vcore to 1.35vcore also bumped the FSB up .30v MCH up to .2 and no good still doesnt boot into windows at that low of a vcore. The ram is using a 2.00A multiplier which puts it at 890mhz 1:1 its at factory 2.1v i have tried to loosen the timings from 4-4-4-12 to 5-5-5-15 / 18 and still no good!
is there something i am missing here?! im not sure if 1.45v on a 45nm chip is good nor am i liking the temps when it is stable at 4ghz.... atm with 1.45v / 4ghz the max temp on prime95 small ftt's hits around 68celcius and thats with a zalman fan on it.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

68 Is a bit high fully stressed. Ideal would be under 60c for 24/7 use. Never ever run your ram past its rated speed. Your problem more than likely is your tight timings with OCed ram. Either find a way to run it at 800mhz or under but never over. Also make sure your PCIe freq. is set to 100mhz. Report back after tweaking these things. Bump everything else to stock and start over keeping these tips in mind.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Intel CPU's start to throttle back at about 65C to prevent damage. 
What CPU stable speed can you reach while maintaining temps below 60C?


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

okay loosening the timings on the ram made it stable 5-6-6-20 and it was stable but temps are way too high for my liking. i got it to 3.8ghz w/ram at 4-4-4-12 temps maxing at 59 on core 1 and 60 on core 2. i take it this is the max i should push it then? 
i dont understand how ppl say they are hitting 4ghz easy with no voltage tweaks and stock air cooler with good temps?! is this a myth or is it just my setup?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No two PC's are equal and no two will OC equal.
Is there a particular reason you need/want your CPU at 4GHz?


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well honestly no reason at all.. The only thing i really do is game,surf,occasionally Encode videos for work. I have always had an interest in Overclocking computers just to say i did! i know this may seem rather silly but it's something I'd like to do and learn about now that i have the money for it. i just come to TSF for answers / advice as you guys rock @ helping ppl with their pc problems.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Mottoman216 said:


> Well honestly no reason at all.. The only thing i really do is game,surf,occasionally Encode videos for work. I have always had an interest in Overclocking computers just to say i did! i know this may seem rather silly but it's something I'd like to do and learn about now that i have the money for it. i just come to TSF for answers / advice as you guys rock @ helping ppl with their pc problems.


Your motherboard will most likely hold you back at this point then. Everything has to work in unison and that board although not bad is probable the weakest link in my opinion.


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool, thanks again Miata im going to see if my friend will sell me his striker board :smile:


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The Striker may not be all that good of an idea, they have an nVidia chipset and can be a tad problematic, as a result. You're much better off with the P35 or a P45 Intel chipset, much more stable. 

I couldn't see where you mentioned what you are using for a cpu heatsink? If it's the stock, that may be your problem, as it's only good for a slight OC, maybe ten percent, depends on the chip.

Intel lists a max vcore of 1.3625 for that cpu, you can go higher with adequate cooling, but shouldn't need to. Unless you got a real dud of a cpu, it should easily go to 4Ghz. As mentioned earlier, get your ram frequency down to near the rated speed, while ram can be overclocked to a degree, it's more of a high risk for low benefit thing. Change your divider to something that gives you close to stock memory speed.

Normally the E8x00 chips are excellent overclockers, I'd clear the cmos and start from scratch, move up a bit at a time, pay attention to the memory frequency and don't let it get excessive, leave the vcore on auto until you experience instability.

On the ram again, what do you have the vdimm set at? Check the manufacturer's site, or the label on the stick, and manually set the ram voltage to the max recommended. Overclocking a system can be unstable at lower clocks if you don't do so.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Ditto on the Striker Mobo. Nvidia chipsets are noted to be problematic and Intel CPU's definitely prefer Intel Chips.


----------

